# To Lumenok or not to Lumenok? That is the Question!



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

To FIRENOCK! go check them out! They are awesome! 

www.firenock.com


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

My Passion (& hubby's DXT) would not set off the luminoks. I used Tracer knocks last year and LOVED them!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Illegal to use here in Montana.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Illegal here in Washington as well.. but wish we COULD use something like that! ;D Had fun at the indoor range, lights dimmed low, shooing my NOCKTurnal brand lighted nocks. (lighter wt. than the Lumenok's, so didn't affect arrow flight as much. A real "kick" to watch the green lighted nocs flying from my camo Alien X with it's bright marbled green alien eyes! )


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have tried and tested (a lot) Luminocks, firenocks, and tracers, I by far liked the NOCKTURNALs the best! Besides being super bright, they weight less then the others (20gr) They are cheap in comparison to the others (you can even buy just one for under $8 ) and I have never had one fail on me. Firenocks are definitely decent as well, but $20/$25 per 1 nock...why pay it when you can have a just as good (better in my opinion) nock for less then 1/2 the price. 
Ohhh and you can get the nockturnals in Pink


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

kmgwood said:


> My Passion (& hubby's DXT) would not set off the luminoks.


Thats funny because my hubby had a DXT and it set them off at 73#. My friend shoots 2 different DXTs - one black and one camo - one set at 55# and one at 65# and his both set them off. My hubby now shoots a Z7 set at 73# and his still sets them off. I shoot them out of my Drenalin and they go off too. I like the lumenocks alot but like they said, im thinking this years nock will be the nockturnal. Im thinking about switiching myself.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought it was strange too but we both tried the lumenoks at the shop with no luck, so we opted for the tracers with the magnetic trigger instead. There is a chance that it was no good because they were letting people test them, though they did trigger when smacked against a shoe ~~ stranger things have happened. 

I have read good things about the firenocks as well, but have not had a chance to play with them yet. (I have been trying to avoid the shop because all the new toys are WAY to tempting  )


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I prefer Nockturnals. Haven't had any problem unlike the Tracers I've had.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys/gals! I might try the nockturnals!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

mathewsgirl03 said:


> To FIRENOCK! go check them out! They are awesome!
> 
> www.firenock.com


Firenock is the only way to go if you want lighted nocks! They ARE the best. Yes, they are more expensive than the other options but they come with a 30 day money back guarantee and a lifetime written warranty. How can you beat that? I wouldn't use any other.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh and if you want to know if you should even use a lighted nock listen to this. Last year I hit my buck just before it got dark. I watched the Firenock hit him and him run off with it. That made me certain that I had hit him intead of guessing. He didn't bleed for the first 30-40 yards but because I saw the nock I knew I had hit him and in a good spot. It gave me the confidence to mark where I had last seen the firenock before he jumped the fence and come back the next day to find him.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i was watching a hunting show the other night and was suprised to learn that lighted nocks make your buck ineligible for pope and young. i hunt with a xbow so i'm not up on p+y rules but i was suprised to hear this.


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Seems like they would make trailing a deer easier if it extends into the night. This is why I am interested in they. Tim


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

The bf and I just picked up a couple of Luminoks this past weekend because most of the deer we're picking up on the cameras are coming out just before dark. With practice shooting they've worked really well for us so far even though my Kobalt is set at just 40#'s.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

My Brother and I were shooting bows last night and he was trying out his new luminocks. They didn't work! Not one! They'd hit the target and turn off!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe there are just some bad batches out there, or if functionality depends on the individual set up. I shot with Lumenoks throughout the summer (40-45 lb DW), and didn't have problems with them or experience any funky arrow flight. The batteries went out after lots of use, but that might be a problem with any brand unless you get lighted nocks with replaceable batteries. 

Good luck--I hope you find a nock that works!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

ABQ_Chica said:


> The batteries went out after lots of use, but that might be a problem with any brand unless you get lighted nocks with replaceable batteries.


Both Firenock and Lightning Nock have replaceable batteries, and you can also field change the nock to make up to 54 colors with our 6 colors of LED circuits. We also make the target system that auto shut off for 17 seconds so no one can shot at your lighted nock when it went out.
We have ruby pink, hot pink, and lazer pink.. with the combo. Below is our colors and how we can field change the nock and battery


----------



## WyoLocoLobo (Apr 20, 2008)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> Thanks guys/gals! I might try the nockturnals!


I have tried a couple different brands. I bought the Nockturnal nocks this year. They are the only ones that I would reccommend. They work exactly like they are supposed to. Have a great day.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Maybe there are just some bad batches out there, or if functionality depends on the individual set up. I shot with Lumenoks throughout the summer (40-45 lb DW), and didn't have problems with them or experience any funky arrow flight. The batteries went out after lots of use, but that might be a problem with any brand unless you get lighted nocks with replaceable batteries.
> 
> Good luck--I hope you find a nock that works!


There *were* *some batches that were no good*! We shipped our entire inventory back from our Gander Mountain store. That was 5 years ago. Gander still carries them - and the updated version ARE WAY BETTER! They work really good. I know that some proshops (and Gander stores too) keep their old stock for the following year. And some of the smaller shops still have 4 and 5 year old Luminoks in them. I'd avoid those older ones.


----------

